# Cheap Shotgun Shells



## NDSUFishing (Sep 17, 2012)

Where is the best place to buy bulk shotgun shells? I am looking to get 10 cases of federal blue box 3in or winchester 3in. Does anybody around north dakota give a volume discount?

Thanks


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

rogers sporting goods.

Look them up online they typically have good deals on ammo from time to time.

Sometimes free shipping.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Reed's, Roger's, Dunn's, or Scheels. If your buying 10 cases, it's worth it to call and ask about volume discount. in regards to best advertised price on steel lately, cabelas had Rio 3" loads for $89 a case 2 out of the last 4 weekends. they burn cleaner than speed shoks do.


----------

